# Flash Drive



## originalsbyterry (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope the is the right place to post. I have a flash drive on which I have been storing documents. It has always placed them in alphabetical order. All of a sudden, they are in random order and I cannot find anything. How do I fix this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A flash drive does not place files in any particular order. The files can be listed by most (all?) operating systems. So you probably really are talking about the order in which files are listed. Tell us the (primary) operating system you are using and we can move (if necessary) the thread to the proper forum.


----------



## originalsbyterry (Oct 17, 2017)

I use Chrome. All my flash drives have alphabetized my files until this happened


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that you picked the correct forum to post about Chrome.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

How is the flash drive attached to the android device? Are you using an OTG cable?

You don't have to open Chrome, a browser, to view files on a USB stick.
Or are you trying to tell us that this is on a ChromeOS device?

Once I get more information, about how you are attaching the stick and what you are attaching it to, I can experiment. I have 2 working tablets and a phone and an OTG cable and tons of USB sticks with files on them.


----------

